# Happy Birthday mthrnite!



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 22, 2010)

Here's my best *birthday wishes for our esteemed moderator, and my good friend, mthrnite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









(I was gonna have them make you an iPod cake, but it turned out so small that I had them upgrade you to the iPad cake. )

Enjoy it, and may you have many more!




*posted half a day early so none of you other assholes could post it before me. Nyah!


----------



## Minox (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday mate. Hope you have a really great day tomorrow


----------



## Danny600kill (Mar 22, 2010)

Is mthrnite that douchbag who locked all those pokémon translation fix threads ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Love you really Mthrnite

Happy birthday


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy B-day


----------



## thegame07 (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday m8, hope you have a nice day with your family.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday mthr, have a great day!


----------



## luke_c (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday matey


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 22, 2010)

Cheers mates!


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 22, 2010)

Mthr! Gary! Happy Birthday!!! DD

Hope your day goes the way you want it to!


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## lagman (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday man, you know you have a friend down here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Neko (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday mthrnite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't drink too much.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday mthr!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  Hope you're having a better night than last.



Spoiler: Ask your mthr what happened last night...


----------



## WildWon (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday Sir Mother Night! I'll toast ya back when i'm home from work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But fo' nows-


----------



## shaunj66 (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday, mum. Have a good one


----------



## budrow66 (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy B-day mthrnite. Keep up the awsome.


----------



## raulpica (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy hrthday to that sexy rogue of a mthr


----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 22, 2010)

happy birthday


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy b-day!


----------



## AshuraZro (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday! I hope you have an easy and relaxing day sipping on Château de Chasselas and reminiscing with 3 friends how each of you had increasingly worse upbringings.


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 22, 2010)

enjoy


----------



## Spikey (Mar 22, 2010)

I couldn't be bothered to write a birthday message myself, so I hired some kid off the street to write this, AND I HAVE HUGE BALLS.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday mate, hope you have a great day!


----------



## Splych (Mar 22, 2010)

Have an awesome birthday mthrnite!


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Mar 22, 2010)

Dammit, his birthday isn't till Tuesday. Oh well!

Happy birthday man!


----------



## granville (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday mthr! Many more happy birthdays in the future i hope.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday mthrnite!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday man! I hope you'll be having a good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



[titlen another note though...]Why won't you accept my FB friend request D:


----------



## WildWon (Mar 22, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Cheers mates!



Back atcha, killah!






(heh, Wife® had a drink ready for me when i got home today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :yaybeer


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Mar 22, 2010)

Cheers mthr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best wishes, and see ya at the special staff party


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 22, 2010)

Happy birthday old man! Now there's not more mthr hating! Yay!


----------



## VatoLoco (Mar 22, 2010)

Daamn, another year flies by =P

*Happy B-Day Mthr*


----------



## updowners (Mar 22, 2010)

happy bday!


----------



## Elritha (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2010)

feliz navidad!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah! I hope I'm not too late!!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
Cheers!
*raises glass of coke*


----------



## Advi (Mar 23, 2010)

Aww, the stripper in a giant birthday cake won't be here until tomorrow...


----------



## fgghjjkll (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Sir


----------



## redact (Mar 23, 2010)

happies mthr
enjoy your day


----------



## BoxShot (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Gore (Mar 23, 2010)

happy birthday to the #1 Dr. Venture persona

here is a cake


----------



## Domination (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Raika (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy birthday mthr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You rule man! have a good one... even though I'm a day late!


----------



## Veho (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy birthday, *mthr*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## B-Blue (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy mthrfkng Birthday!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 23, 2010)

W00T! Have a great birthday Mthr


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 23, 2010)

Sop! Another Birthday!!
Happy Birthday !!!!


----------



## OSW (Mar 23, 2010)

Woah, I almost missed this topic! 

Happy birthday mthr!!! You're a bloody good guy, with awesome skillz to boot  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Have a sweet day


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow! just look how many posts in this thread wishing you a Happy birthday, you gotta be a popular guy, so i'm gonna increase it by another 1.

Happy birthday mthr!!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Wow! just look how many posts in this thread wishing you a Happy birthday, you gotta be a popular guy, so i'm gonna increase it by another 1.
> 
> Happy birthday mthr!!


Of course he's a pretty popular guy, he's a staff member and he's funny too!


----------



## Thoob (Mar 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the well-wishes folks, having a nice day, and gonna get Just Cause 2 tonight, and blow shit up!!! WOOHOO!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Another year without dying!

Congrats man.


----------



## yusuo (Mar 23, 2010)

yay u


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh crap, how did I not notice this thread?

Happy birthday mthr!


----------



## Delta517 (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry for noticing this so late 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, Happy birthday mthrnite!


----------



## iPikachu (Mar 25, 2010)

happy birthday mothernight!


----------

